# Nasty oils...



## sakura1024 (Feb 23, 2012)

What do you do with oils that you purchase, but when you get them, you hate them? I got my shipments in from BB and WSP and I hate 90% of the oils! There's a couple that aren't bad, but I don't know what to do with the others. 

From now on, I'm buying sniffies first!


----------



## krissy (Feb 23, 2012)

offer them on the members add forum? what you might hate, others might love...

what did you buy?


----------



## carebear (Feb 23, 2012)

But remember, FOs can smell very different (and much better) IN products.  Soap, especially, can change the scent, but even lotion can - the balance of the components shifts.  

It took me ages to come to really believe that.  But it's true.

So don't necessarily give up on them.


----------



## Tegan (Feb 23, 2012)

And vise versa!  I had a NG scent that was great OOB but smelled like sweaty ass in the soap.....yeah....major gross!


----------



## carebear (Feb 23, 2012)

you don't like the smell of sweaty ass?  hmmm.


----------



## shockabooie (Feb 23, 2012)

Tegan said:
			
		

> And vise versa!  I had a NG scent that was great OOB but smelled like sweaty ass in the soap.....yeah....major gross!



HAHAHA! I'm sorta curious now... bleh XD


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 23, 2012)

Ditto what carebear and Tegan said (not the part about the sweaty booty, mind you :wink: , but about how FOs can change in product for the better or for the worse). For example, I recently soaped Pheromones from NG, which smells _great _OOB to my nose, but in my soap it took on a bitter edge that I find very unpleasant. And then there's Tassie Lavender from SS which has a slight harsh/bitter undertone to my nose OOB, but in my soap it loses that unpleasant bitter edge and smells delightfully wonderful. It's my favorite lavender to use in CP. 

I've learned it's best to never judge a scent until it's actually in product.


IrishLass


----------



## Tegan (Feb 23, 2012)

The one I got from NG was Christmas Wreath.....

Yeah....more like Christmas Bunghole....


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Feb 23, 2012)

Doesn't it depend on whose sweaty ass it is?


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm almost tempted to buy some of that there sweaty ass. Ladies in nursing school would buy it in a heartbeat. In fact, they were just asking today about fart fragrances while we were out for lunch.


----------



## carebear (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't see fart, or sweaty ass here, but there are some interesting ones:
http://www.saveonscents.com/index.php/cPath/291_366


----------



## PrairieCraft (Feb 23, 2012)

canned corn?? Kitten Love


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Feb 23, 2012)

The baby diaper is supposed to be "unclean". I wonder if it smells like a "hot" fart or something like a corn fart. Not even sure which would be better, really. I guess either way, it'd be awesome. The one thing I DO NOT like is the fact of concentration... I've never seen a place that had the option to buy higher concentration of the fragrance. Makes me think that they have a low concentration to start with. :/ 
Ever order from this company?


----------



## Dragonkaz (Feb 23, 2012)

carebear said:
			
		

> I don't see fart, or sweaty ass here, but there are some interesting ones:
> http://www.saveonscents.com/index.php/cPath/291_366


  Some of those sound plain weird and not what I'd be wanting a luxiurous soap to smell like.  Gasoline ... fishing pier ... smoke ...


----------



## ilovedoxies (Feb 24, 2012)

hahaa!!!!   

When I get something I'm not sure about I will try and mix it with something else in a small batch. 

Or ask my family and friends at work what they think.  

If all that fails there is always the member's ad forum.


----------



## sakura1024 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hahaha! Thanks for the advice everyone and the laughs! I won't be trying the fart or baby diapers (I got enough of that at home)! I might try to soap some first, but I might be getting rid of some of them. The ginger lime and blackberry cybilla are pretty bad. There's a Tropical Vacation one that's pretty bad, but it might change in soap.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Feb 24, 2012)

My favourite fragrance right now is a new one from NG "Rockin the Stars" and it is a Lush dupe (of Rock Star?).  I haven't been in a Lush store in ages, but I do have an old OLD powder from there (do they even sell powder anymore??) that was named "Silky Underwear" and it smells just like it.

Anyway, I didn't like it OOB but in lotion it is dreamy!  I soaped some last week and so far it has held up well.  I also made a solid perfume from it.


----------



## Robbiegirl (Mar 11, 2012)

Tegan said:
			
		

> And vise versa!  I had a NG scent that was great OOB but smelled like sweaty ass in the soap.....yeah....major gross!


And just who's smelly ass did you smell?

How about a topic for trading smelly ass oils or rather those we don't like?


----------



## Robbiegirl (Mar 11, 2012)

Tegan said:
			
		

> And vise versa!  I had a NG scent that was great OOB but smelled like sweaty ass in the soap.....yeah....major gross!


And just who's smelly ass did you smell?

How about a topic for trading smelly ass oils or rather those we don't like?


----------



## btapdancer5 (Mar 12, 2012)

*fragrace*

What is BB and WSP


----------



## Robbiegirl (Mar 12, 2012)

Bramble berry.  And wholesale supplies


----------



## green soap (Mar 13, 2012)

There is only one I have not liked, but I don't have many FOs.  The one is called 'pumpkin pie' from CG.  Not like smelly ass at all, just too sweet, and not enough spices.

I blended it using a smaller quantity of the FO and added cinnamon leaf, clove, and nutmeg EOs.  This works better than using it straight.  Have not used these in CP soap, the acceleration would be crazy.  

I have another one that I do not dislike, but it smells incredibly strong and 'perfumy' (for lack of a better word) to me.  It is 'frankincense' also from CG.     I will use much less next time, and maybe blend it with something, but what?


----------



## Robbiegirl (Mar 13, 2012)

What is a fragrance oil which you feel is totally opposite of how this one smells to you?

What I love about some of the sites is they give you options to mix blends as listed with each fragrance oil.

Perhaps a google of "blend frankincense with" may result in some options.


----------



## green soap (Mar 13, 2012)

Robbiegirl said:
			
		

> What is a fragrance oil which you feel is totally opposite of how this one smells to you?



This is a very interesting approach.  I would say vetiver (only have the EO).  Maybe I'll so a q tip test first though, vetiver is pricey.  Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## honor435 (Mar 14, 2012)

want a nasty joke soap, get mary jane, it is bad!


----------



## Moonblossom (Mar 14, 2012)

OMG this is funny since I just sold some Monkey Farts scented soaps to a nurse today! I made M&P and it looks like dots throughout figured monkey farts FO wouldn't be too bad and its smells like spring.. I'll have to take a picture and put it up..

~Teri


----------



## NancyRogers (Mar 15, 2012)

carebear said:
			
		

> you don't like the smell of sweaty ass?  hmmm.


----------

